
Question about sched_yield() (2002) - scott_s
http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0206.2/0334.html
======
scott_s
I find myself searching for this Linux kernel mailing list thread about once a
year, when I need to reason through what, exactly, sched_yield is supposed to
mean, and currently accomplishes. The root problem seems to be some people
want it to mean "I am not doing useful work, please schedule someone else and
deprioritize me", yet others want it to mean "I am voluntarily allowing others
to be scheduled now so that I can get more slices in the future".

The conclusion I've gathered is that do _not_ use it in a busy-wait loop, as
it has the opposite effect of what you would want there. Perhaps an even more
important conclusion is that sched_yield is confusing, there is significant
disagreement over what it should mean, so don't use it.

